# Had a month out the gym. just as strong ?



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

As title says folks.

moved house about 3 weeks ago. I train from home (I have a power rack). So I had to take it all down a week before we moved :sad:

WELL . . . Its all back up now.

I managed to bench 100kg tonight for 1 rep. Thats what I managed 4 weeks ago :thumb: .

Also I did dead lifts (never done them before). Did a few warm up sets 10kg a side.Then I managed 8 with 90kg. Then I managed to build upto 110kg for 1 rep. Is that any good for my first ever time deadlifting ??? . My back felt soooo week.

Just getting back so wasn't really doing any routine. I want to start 5×5 routine as of next week ya see.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

How much do you weigh?

Sometimes time off gives you a chance to recuperate and build up the energy.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You could equally title the thread "Had a month out the gym, just as weak"


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

dallas said:


> As title says folks.
> 
> moved house about 3 weeks ago. I train from home (I have a power rack). So I had to take it all down a week before we moved :sad:
> 
> ...


My first dead lift session ended with me lifting 170kg, so on that note i'm out


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

On a serious note mate, take care not to get carried away, you will probably ache like fcuk tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> How much do you weigh?
> 
> Sometimes time off gives you a chance to recuperate and build up the energy.


Im just over 12 n half stone.

I started training again 3 months ago after a 10 year lay off and then had to take a [email protected]@dy month off already.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> You could equally title the thread "Had a month out the gym, just as weak"


I shouldn't laugh.....but I did :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

MattGriff said:


> You could equally title the thread "Had a month out the gym, just as weak"


Yeh! You can laugh at me ya big bugger.

On a good note. The top of my head looks like yours though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

MattGriff said:


> You could equally title the thread "Had a month out the gym, just as weak"


Your from the Midlands as well. Lucky you are mate. Was thinkin about a head lock competition. But our bus takes ages to get Birmingham.

OOOOOO! your lucky.

:thumb:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

dallas said:


> Your from the Midlands as well. Lucky you are mate. Was thinkin about a head lock competition. But our bus takes ages to get Birmingham.
> 
> OOOOOO! your lucky. :thumb:


I think Matt's from Chelmsley Wood, they eat yam yams for breakfast down them parts mate. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> I think Matt's from Chelmsley Wood, they eat yam yams for breakfast down them parts mate. :lol:


Ohhhh! But not a yam yam im Black Country . OOOSH.

Just for the record though. . . . Im only joking @MattGriff you would be way to slow.

Ohhhh mi god what am I doin lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

Am I a Yam Yam ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

dallas said:


> Am I a Yam Yam ?


Duno... but I'd say you've had a few jars :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dallas said:


> Yeh! You can laugh at me ya big bugger.
> 
> On a good note. The top of my head looks like yours though.


bald with ginger straglers ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

dallas said:


> Yeh! You can laugh at me ya big bugger.
> 
> On a good note. The top of my head looks like yours though.


I left it as that because it amused me, however the point is still valid.

3 months training after a 10 year lay off will not even have touched neuro efficiency when lifting, especially in a home gym so you would likely be able to bench press 100likos or close to it at any general point during your layoff or after.

It would be a different story if you had spent years developing force generating mass along with technical ability etc, a month off would drop your numbers by around 8-12% initially.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

MattGriff said:


> I left it as that because it amused me, however the point is still valid.
> 
> 3 months training after a 10 year lay off will not even have touched neuro efficiency when lifting, especially in a home gym so you would likely be able to bench press 100likos or close to it at any general point during your layoff or after.
> 
> It would be a different story if you had spent years developing force generating mass along with technical ability etc, a month off would drop your numbers by around 8-12% initially.


what do you think to powerlifters taking 1-2 weeks off before a meet?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I routinely take one or two weeks off every couple of months. Although a layoff of this length doesn't affect my upper-body lifts much, I need to drop my squat poundage by a good 10% the first workout back.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

gaz90 said:


> what do you think to powerlifters taking 1-2 weeks off before a meet?


Superheavies often take around 10 days, and this diminishes as you get lighter in class.

For these lifters who are at a physical strength peak, squatting correctly and training intensely the short break serves as a recovery for the muscles and cns to allow them to fire on all cylinders in competition.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm squatting for the first time this year tonight, i'll let you know how i get on......


----------

